# Sticky  Basic router table information



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I just came across this and thought it might be useful to those new to the router table (like me). It explains a lot of basics. I'll likely refer to this for a while as I get the hang of the table mounted routing.

http://www.woodworkingseminars.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/101807_bonusdownload.pdf


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice find Katie. This answers a LOT of common questions that newcomers have.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

goblu said:


> i just came across this and thought it might be useful to those new to the router table (like me). It explains a lot of basics. I'll likely refer to this for a while as i get the hang of the table mounted routing.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingseminars.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/101807_bonusdownload.pdf


thanks...


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Really good piece. Thanks Katie!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes, this is a very good introduction to table based routing. The annotated pictures are very helpful to beginners. Even though it is 11 years old, a lot of the products mentioned are still available. Though, some prices have changed and at least one company (JoinTech) is out of business.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great Find.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Good stuff I can see this being used often by me,


----------



## Programer (Jan 10, 2015)

A lot of good idea's.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, Katie. I've saved it and will study/use it.

Roy


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A well written review is always worth a read regardless of how experienced one is or thinks they are. 

A helpful post.


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Great find Katie. Very useful.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for pointing, Katie.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

This was awesome, i got a boat load of knowledge and product information. Thanks for taking the time and posting it.:dirol:


----------



## zetuskid (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this helpful find. I wish I had this 20 years ago! NICE.


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

You will find that there is a great deal more that can be achieved when the router is taken out of the table and used in the plunge mode


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

As someone who is such a beginner that I am highly intimidated by my Router Table, I am beyond grateful for this. 
Other than which end to plug into an outlet, and what the on/off switch looks like, I am sadly, totally, clueless. 

THANK YOU for sharing this article!
~Moz


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

would list your intimidations please...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice find, Katie...thanks for sharing...


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Precious guide! thanks for posting!
Sid.


----------



## wrecks (Dec 6, 2015)

I will read this tonight. Thanks.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks Kate !


Gary


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> would list your intimidations please...


Now, after a couple weeks rubbing elbows with you confident and crazy peoples, they are lessened, but still present.

#1 Intimidation - The ever-present chance of major permanent physical injury. I bleed easier and heal slower than when I was young. My reflexes are likewise not what they once were.

Beyond making sure I have appropriate Ear, Eye, and Lung Protection, the bestest advice I've gotten from RF is 
"Focus on what you are doing like a cat focuses on a bird on the windowsill."
Keeping that level of attention on what I am doing will hopefully keep me safe. 
But I'm still intimidated. I think for Safety, perhaps a little intimidation is a good thing. 
At least I'm past the "petrified hesitation," stage.

#2 Intimidation - Unfamiliarity with tools - Up until now, the largest project I've ever tackled was cutting 4" baseboard trim for the entire house - We ended up buying a compound miter saw and stand from Harbor Freight or I would still be cutting the damn things. Mainly it's a hand hacksaw, or my Dremel tool, or a hammer, or buy a readymade whatever.
I now possess a 3 HP plunge router in a Rockler router table, and a 15 Amp 10" portable table saw...I feel like I'm buying General Mills in order to get 10 pounds of buckwheat and rice flour blended with all-purpose...

All I can do is try to find people who know what the hell I am trying to accomplish with these fancy tools, and help keep me on the path by nudging me away from dangerous precipices of obsessive overthinking, or careless/clueless omission. 
Thankfully, I found RF...
Words cannot convey the confidence you have given me to tackle this project and feel firmly confident that I can do it. 

#3 Intimidation - Clearances and Tolerances. Unlike hand tools, where you might make a mark or ding, and then correct, these things can too quickly turn an "oops" moment into an "aw poop!" moment. 
I'm not too worried about trashing out my tools, I'm too intimidated by their speed and power to be careless and drop tools on the tables or scatter screwdrivers near my bits and blades.
But I have some concern on ruining a piece of wood that is to be an inner cover for a hive, and having to start over again.

So this one will best be tackled by 1) Having a very clear idea of what I am going to be doing - I guess like visualization, where I walk through all the steps in my head, before tackling it, and 2)Practicing enough before I tackle my project, making sawdust as I get comfortable with the visual placement of the bits and blades to the fence, or the jig, trying to follow lines, with different depths and multiple passes.
One of the things I have to figure out how to do well is to make a rabbet cut inside the hive walls on two parallel sides to hold the honeycomb frames. The Down&Dirty method nails plywood inside the two walls, but plywood isn't real good for bees, although a lot of people still use it...

Old Dogs, New Tricks...Very hard to learn, but exciting as all get out. 
~M


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Cautious and concerned is good. Petrified is very bad. Fear takes over your brain's operating system and prevents the good thoughts from taking over.

Always run a piece of scrap through first to verify your setup. Actually that has been a discussion topic before and the consensus was that there is no such thing as scrap, only wood that doesn't a purpose yet even if it is to test a setup.

Router tables are fairly safe as long as the fence only exposes part of the bit. As long as you feed from the correct direction the tendency of the bit is to push the wood away from the fence. Just keep your fingers away from the sharp whirly thing.

Running an operation through your mind first is perfect. It prepares you mentally to look for problems and to make sure your method is correct.

Once you've made a few cuts most of the fear will go away.


----------



## JohnWalker (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, Katie. 
I down it and have more knowledge from your sharing .
another question : 
I am finding a new combo set Bosch RA118EVSTB , any one had this one , please give me a quick review of this combo ? any site with good reviews for reading before purchase one . Thanks :wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, John; welcome!
That package is based on the Bosch 1617EVS. Excellent router... a _lot_ of us here have them, _but_ you might get more bang for your buck by buying the same router in the 1617EVSPK configuration. It comes with the plunge router base as well as the fixed base (1617EVS)...the* PK* designation means the package deal.
Making a simple basic router table is cheap and easy. Having the plunge base is priceless!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, John; welcome!
> That package is based on the Bosch 1617EVS. Excellent router... a _lot_ of us here have them, _but_ you might get more bang for your buck by buying the same router in the 1617EVSPK configuration. It comes with the plunge router base as well as the fixed base (1617EVS)...the* PK* designation means the package deal.
> Making a simple basic router table is cheap and easy. Having the plunge base is priceless!


agreed...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum John. As Dan suggested building your own table is easy and cheap. You can use our Community Search function to look up router tables which will bring up all the posts about them and there are a lot. This will give you ideas to work with and you can always ask questions when you need help.


----------



## Jay lay (Jul 13, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Cautious and concerned is good. Petrified is very bad. Fear takes over your brain's operating system and prevents the good thoughts from taking over.
> 
> Always run a piece of scrap through first to verify your setup. Actually that has been a discussion topic before and the consensus was that there is no such thing as scrap, only wood that doesn't a purpose yet even if it is to test a setup.
> 
> ...


On the contrary, the tendency is for the router bit to push (or is it pull?) the workpiece TOWARD the fence.


----------



## CM1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Great posting. Thank You


That PDF down load came with my second router table system. I purchased a Bosch RA1171 table years ago. Taught me how to use a table as a beginner. I still have the table as a back up and still use it on occasions. There are now great video clips on youtube that take that knowledge even further.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for that link and all the other great info - scared to death of my router at the moment LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

newbie2wood said:


> Thanks for that link and all the other great info - scared to death of my router at the moment LOL


I trust that you are aware of the slew of PDF's to help you master your router safely...
here's a few to start you off..

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, what a great string! One thing I suggest is that you make sure whatever plate you get has a twist lock (or something similar) on the insert so you don't have to unscrew the darn thing every time you change bits. The Woodpecker plate is set up this way, but there are others as well. I use Sommerfeld door bit sets, which are carefully matched so that you can simply change bits without readjusting height. 

Wish I had a taller fence than the Rockler model. Will have to make my own I guess. Sommerfeld also makes some terrific videos that show exactly how to work the table to make all kinds of cabinetry projects. His videos have been the best instructional material I've found because he goes through the entire process without interruption. No, I don't own stock, but do have several door sets that are great and his Katie Jig for cutting dovetails.

As to fear of sharp whirling things, that is what keeps you concentrated and alert. But what really keeps you safe is using push sticks and blocks to move your workpiece into the blade or bit. I have all kinds of push blocks and sticks and keep them very handy. Most used is the MicroJig Grripper, which is set to span the blade and allows you to simultaneously push forward, down and toward the fence while keeping your hands out of the danger zone.

On the router, I often use a block of MDF cut perfectly square to push the piece forward, while using another block to push down. This is a sacrificial item so it also eliminates tearout. I use something similar when holding a piece vertically on the router table. Always working to put something solid between my hands and the blade or bit. This requires thinking through every cut before making it.

Personal habits are also important. For example, at the table saw, when pushing something through the saw, even on a sled, my thumbs automatically fold in. I like my opposable digits.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> I trust that you are aware of the slew of PDF's to help you master your router safely...
> here's a few to start you off..
> 
> .


I am now LOL - thanks for these stick

Loving the help on this site!


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks Tom - much appreciated...



DesertRatTom said:


> Man, what a great string! One thing I suggest is that you make sure whatever plate you get has a twist lock (or something similar) on the insert so you don't have to unscrew the darn thing every time you change bits. The Woodpecker plate is set up this way, but there are others as well. I use Sommerfeld door bit sets, which are carefully matched so that you can simply change bits without readjusting height.


Actually,this was a question I was going to ask soon because I found it very difficult to change bits.

On the HF table I had to lower the router and use 2 wrenches to set the bit

On my home made table top, I have to remove the router - interestingly enough though - this is easier since the router slides out of the base and can be removed while the base is still attached to the table top.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

newbie2wood said:


> I am now LOL - thanks for these stick
> 
> Loving the help on this site!


did you find them or do you need the rest of the series...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good find . I never even thought of holding a smaller piece with one of my wood clamps . Good stuff


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> did you find them or do you need the rest of the series...


There are more?

I only have the ones you posted - is there a link to where they are hiding?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

newbie2wood said:


> There are more?
> 
> I only have the ones you posted - is there a link to where they are hiding?


there's this...
http://www.routerforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments&u=86031&showthumbs=1

or I can just serve them up...
don't say you weren't warned...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

more....

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

not done yet...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pretty much it w/ these...


.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow, thanks Stick - those really, really help and are greatly appreciated!!!

Sorry it took so long, been working in the shop with my new drill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

newbie2wood said:


> Wow, thanks Stick - those really, really help and are greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Sorry it took so long, been working in the shop with my new drill


yur welcome...

want more???


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> yur welcome...
> 
> want more???


I'm always interested in learning more


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

newbie2wood said:


> I'm always interested in learning more


go to my uploads....


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> go to my uploads....


Excellent stuff - thanks for the guidance


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

newbie2wood said:


> Excellent stuff - thanks for the guidance


there are many here w/ most excellent uploads....


----------



## themhs65 (May 5, 2016)

Hi. The biggest issue is ...safety. Only this must be inside the head of newcomers. All the cutting tools are dangerous if someone use them without safety measures. Follow the rules and everythng will be fine!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We couldn't agree more Them. Just watch the replies when someone suggests a dangerous way of doing something. Angie (Vindaloo) put it very well when she said her philosophy is to treat all cutting tools like they are out to get her.

By the way, welcome to the forum. We're all friends here so when you get a chance why don't you edit your profile and give us a name or nickname to refer to by so we don't have to refer to you as them.


----------



## tchouken (Jul 21, 2016)

Great resource! 


.


----------



## themhs65 (May 5, 2016)

*About my name*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> We couldn't agree more Them. Just watch the replies when someone suggests a dangerous way of doing something. Angie (Vindaloo) put it very well when she said her philosophy is to treat all cutting tools like they are out to get her.
> 
> By the way, welcome to the forum. We're all friends here so when you get a chance why don't you edit your profile and give us a name or nickname to refer to by so we don't have to refer to you as them.





Cherryville Chuck said:


> We couldn't agree more Them. Just watch the replies when someone suggests a dangerous way of doing something. Angie (Vindaloo) put it very well when she said her philosophy is to treat all cutting tools like they are out to get her.
> 
> 
> Hi my friend
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Router lift test...*

I see issue 171 of Wood Magazine did router lift test on Bench Dog, JessEm, Jointech, Rouseau, Woodhaven, Woodpecker...

might be worth a look for those interested in a lift...

sorry, no link...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> I see issue 171 of Wood Magazine did router lift test on Bench Dog, JessEm, Jointech, Rouseau, Woodhaven, Woodpecker...
> 
> might be worth a look for those interested in a lift...
> 
> sorry, no link...


Hi Stick:

You'll quickly find that all router 'technology' is an attempt to displace the old oakpark baseplate. There is nothing easier, faster and more accurate than Rob's baseplate. I make mine out of the polycarbonate that's in old LCD monitors -- almost 3/8" thick, crystal clear and tough as nails.

In another thread we talk about price vs quality of tools. the only thing you get with these "tools" is bragging rights.

Allthunbs


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Stick:
> 
> You'll quickly find that all router 'technology' is an attempt to displace the old oakpark baseplate. There is nothing easier, faster and more accurate than Rob's baseplate. I make mine out of the polycarbonate that's in old LCD monitors -- almost 3/8" thick, crystal clear and tough as nails.
> 
> ...


Ron, are these in all lcd monitors? Easy to cut and machine? The original Oak Park material seems to be difficult to find for some reason.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BrianS said:


> Ron, are these in all lcd monitors? Easy to cut and machine? The original Oak Park material seems to be difficult to find for some reason.


Yup, that's the hard part that is the basis of all LCD monitors. Take off the cover by the back. There are clips all around, remove the motherboard and power supply, take off the protective and reflective plastic films and remove the fluorescent tubes or LED bars and voila, a pristine, machined to perfection piece of plastic, optically perfect and ready to be machined. I use Lexan for folded bases and this stuff for machined bases. In some screens there is a pattern etched into the plastic. I put this against the workpiece and keep the top side of the baseplate perfectly clear.

I don't use this stuff for table inserts though. I have 3 (or 4?) OakPark baseplates and have never needed to replace them.

Ok, several things here: I use the OakPark for table inserts. Never needed to change.

Harry created a clear lexan baseplate with LED lighting but I found that the lighting interfered with dust collection and distorted my view of working lines. with the new CREE LEDs I may rethink that when I can get back into my shop. With the clear baseplates, optically correct, I found ambient lighting to be adequate for most situations and didn't distract or distort my vision. 

I hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Ron. I too use the Oak Park table and inserts, and have no need to change at the moment. Just thinking for the future as that size of insert is not readily available if one day I do need to replace it. This stuff would be ideal for jigs and whatnot... and best part, since it's coming from a broken item, is that it's free!! 

When I said the original material was difficult to find.. Mike checked several places near him that specialized in plastics and none of them could determine exactly what the base plates were made of. Since most of those shops supply the manufacturing industry, if they can't source it, it's pretty much unavailable IMHO.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Stick:
> 
> You'll quickly find that all router 'technology' is an attempt to displace the old oakpark baseplate. There is nothing easier, faster and more accurate than Rob's baseplate. I make mine out of the polycarbonate that's in old LCD monitors -- almost 3/8" thick, crystal clear and tough as nails.
> 
> ...


is that so...


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Katie. Very useful.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks Katie. Lots of good stuff there for me!!


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Katie I see that article was posted several years ago and is still very helpful


----------



## disturbedfuel15 (Jun 2, 2020)

It seems the link is broke. I tried signing up on that site to get the info, but it won't connect to the site's database either!


----------



## ABear (Sep 18, 2019)

I just ran across this thread and was disappointed to find the link was dead.

I did a lot of searching and I believe I have found the correct link to the original document. Since I did not see the original document I am not certain this is correct but it is from a Woodsmith Seminar and has the title; Essential Guide To The Router Table".

https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/view/47504788/router-table-woodsmith-woodworking-seminars

https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/read/47504788/router-table-woodsmith-woodworking-seminars


----------



## Dee Constant (Jan 6, 2021)

Goblu said:


> I just came across this and thought it might be useful to those new to the router table (like me). It explains a lot of basics. I'll likely refer to this for a while as I get the hang of the table mounted routing.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingseminars.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/101807_bonusdownload.pdf


This link doesn't work for me.


----------



## ABear (Sep 18, 2019)

Try the links I posted 5 months ago, one post up from yours. Post #62, those links still work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Another good source of information are the Marc Sommerfeld videos on youtube. He plugs his own products, but he was a cabinet maker and his techniques are worth studying.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a router table but rarely use it if ever. I have 2 routers that are screwed to pieces of 2'x2' plywood. I then can clamp this plywood to most any bench and then add in my fences and stops and blade guards. One I have a rounding over bit setup to take the edge off of things so there is almost no setup time with it. Clamp and route. Working with boys 9 to 18 for almost 28 years now they can do wood work but it has to be made very safe. I like to cover up the blades so all they can do is push the material through. (they don't use a jointer most of the other tools they can use)
These plywood router tables are cheap (well they used to be haaaah) and easy to move from shop to church for activities. I just jig them up at home and take them where the boys are.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

woodworker28 said:


> You will find that there is a great deal more that can be achieved when the router is taken out of the table and used in the plunge mode


Wow now you have opened a can of worms. I asked the question several years ago on what people did with a handheld router that they couldn't do with it table mounted. What I got were a few things that were the exception rather than general everyday routing. Cutting mortises were mentioned. How many mortises does the average person do? My guess is not many if so then they would buy a mortising machine and make their life easy. Making signs, Well you can't make a real sign with a handheld router you can carve letters and designs but these aren't real signs, for those reach for a CNC machine. Someone mentioned routing out stringers for stairs, Okay raise your hand if you make a lot of stairs. How about flattening boards with a ski. Well if you're at that level of woodworking I would hope that you would have the correct tools for planning wood. How about dados for cabinet shelves? Good point but how long does it take to set up guides and how difficult is it to get a router bit the exact size of the piece of wood that you want to use for the shelf? If you're doing a dado then head to the correct tool which is the table saw. So the list went on. So yes you can use the handheld router to do tasks that can't be done on a table but doing those jobs are done out of necessity and not because the handheld is the best tool for it. I think that getting by with a substitute tool only leads to exasperation and limits how far you can advance in woodworking (or any other hobby)How many have reached for the closest hardest tool such as a wrench to try and drive a nail or straighten one out? Using the router in the table is the only safe way to make molding and it's the only sure way of keeping the edge perfect and not wavy. The table is the only safe way to make rail and stile doors and the only safe way to make raised panel doors ( a table saw is even better for some types of raised panels). The table is also the only safe way to route really small pieces. Since I did my last post, several years ago, on using the table-mounted router I haven't removed it more than once or maybe twice and I can't remember why I removed it. Maybe I haven't removed it I don't know. But for those that use a handheld let me know what for. I honestly have no use for the handheld features.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

I agree. I found the router to be one wood eating machine unless it is jigged up bolted or screwed down. However having said that. I have one piece that a opps made it have personality so I recreated that opps to balance out the first opps and it came out good. YET more often than not a free hand router seems to allow all kinds of expertise that includes opps in it. For me and my shop we use jigs.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

I am a little late to the dance, however I am receiving the following message when I click on the link
*This page doesn't exist..." *


----------



## sweari1897 (Jun 10, 2021)

Indeed, this is an excellent prologue to table based routing. The explained pictures are extremely useful to amateurs. Despite the fact that it is 11 years of age, a great deal of the items referenced is as yet accessible. However, a few costs have changed and in any event, one organization (JoinTech) is bankrupt.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @sweari1897


----------



## John G Graham (Oct 27, 2021)

Goblu said:


> I just came across this and thought it might be useful to those new to the router table (like me). It explains a lot of basics. I'll likely refer to this for a while as I get the hang of the table mounted routing.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingseminars.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/101807_bonusdownload.pdf


Hi Gobu,
Thank you for the link (unfortunately it does not exist anymore).
For years I have watched "The Router Workshop" on PBS, and gained a lot of advise and wisdom from those shows. 
Sadly it is no longer aired but episodes (and Router tips) are available on





Router Workshop: Home


The Router Workshop, a popular weekly television program, was first produced in 1995 by Woodgrain Productions Inc. Our new season is about to be released in December which will expand the program into 131 episodes, 30 minutes each. These episodes teach the use of the router and woodworking...




www.routerworkshop.com





Another useful resource for Routers is


https://archive.org/search.php?query=The+router+workshop


The archive.org is a FREE resource that I constantly use - it is chock full of media (print, electronic, etc)
If you use it a lot, try a donation (I make a small donation every year, also to Wikipedia Foundation) - to keep it running.
This is not an ad for Archive.org or Wikipedia.
John G Graham


----------

